# ♫ ♬ ♭ ♮ Happy Birthday Nice & Wavy! ♩ ♪



## Laela (Nov 24, 2012)

This big ole bird told me it was you birfday today... 


Today is a great day to express my appreciation for your selfless flow of encouragment, words of wisdom and fellowship in this Forum. _*{Prov 27:2}*_


I hope you and your loved ones enjoy this day that the Lord has made!!! God bless you always...


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 24, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## ultrasuede (Nov 24, 2012)

May you have a Happy and Blessed Birthday and many more to come!


----------



## Keen (Nov 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday and God bless.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday:birthday2 to you!!!


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Nov 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Nice & Wavy! May God richly bless you today and all through the year.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 24, 2012)

_*Happy Birthday Beautiful Sister  *_






_*Precious Wavy...*_ 

When I thought of you today, I realized that I was obedient to the Lord.   For His Word clearly says:

_Finally, brethren...

:Rose:  Whatsoever things are true, 
:Rose:  Whatsoever things are honest, 
:Rose:  Whatsoever things are just, 
:Rose:  Whatsoever things are pure, 
:Rose:  Whatsoever things are lovely, 
:Rose:  Whatsoever things are of good report; 
:Rose:  If there be any virtue, 
:Rose:  ...and if there be any praise, 
:Rose:  Think on these things._

_Phillipians 4:8_

:Rose:  Pre_cious Wavy..._

To think well of you is so easy to do.  Obeying God in this area is surely no challenge to my heart.  

You and _Pastor A_ give your _all to all_.  You've always been there for me, I pray that I live up  to doing the very same for both of you.  

One of the definitions of 'Blessed' is:  "To say something 'good' about"...

Precious Wavy, you and _Pastor A _are surely "Blessed"; you are someone to 'say' and someone to 'think' (_Phillipians 4:8_) something Good about.    

Love always, 

"Me"  

_*"Happy Birthday Precious Wavy"​*_
:blowkiss:​


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 24, 2012)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 24, 2012)

Laela said:


> This big ole bird told me it was you birfday today...
> 
> 
> Today is a great day to express my appreciation for your selfless flow of encouragment, words of wisdom and fellowship in this Forum. _*{Prov 27:2}*_
> ...





> This big ole bird told me it was you birfday today...




Laela,
Thank you so much for such an awesome thread!  I so appreciate your kind words and your friendship.  Thank you for being so sweet...this is so nice and unexpected.  Thank you!  Love you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 24, 2012)

MarriageMaterial said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank you so much for taking the time to wish me a Happy Birthday!  I appreciate it


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 24, 2012)

ultrasuede said:


> May you have a Happy and Blessed Birthday and many more to come!


Thank you so much for taking the time to wish me a happy birthday!  I appreciate you so much!  God bless you, always!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 24, 2012)

Keen said:


> Happy Birthday and God bless.


Hi Keen!  Thank you so much for wishing me a happy birthday!  I appreciate it so much!  God Bless you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 24, 2012)

PinkPebbles said:


> Happy Birthday:birthday2 to you!!!


Thank you sis for wishing me a happy birthday!  I appreciate you and that you took the time to do so!  Thank you and God bless you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 24, 2012)

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Happy Birthday Nice & Wavy! May God richly bless you today and all through the year.


 Thank you so much for wishing me a happy birthday!  You are a blessing and I thank you so much!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 24, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> _*Happy Birthday Beautiful Sister  *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love my flowers!!!

Sis, thank you so much for your love and precious post!  I so appreciate your friendship and you know I love you!  Thank you "Me" for your birthday wishes....Pastor A and I love you dearly!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sashaa08 said:


> Happy birthday!!


Thank you, Sashaa so much for wishing me a happy birthday!  God bless you!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 24, 2012)

Highly Favored8 said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you so much for wishing me a happy birthday!  I appreciate you taking the time and doing so.  You blessed me today!!! God bless you, always!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday lovely lady may the Lord' blessings overcome you in this season.


----------



## Laela (Nov 25, 2012)

You're so welcome, dear...and I see that gorgeous cake didn't show... 

Here's another cake! lol







Nice & Wavy said:


> Laela,
> Thank you so much for such an awesome thread! I so appreciate your kind words and your friendship. Thank you for being so sweet...this is so nice and unexpected. Thank you! Love you!


----------



## auparavant (Nov 25, 2012)

A belated but sincere...."Happy Birthday" to you.


----------



## delitefulmane (Nov 25, 2012)

AWWW IM LATE!!  HOPE YOUR BIRTHDAY WAS WONDERFUL!! HAPPY BELATED & WISH YOU MANY MORE!!


----------



## january noir (Nov 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 25, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Happy Birthday lovely lady may the Lord' blessings overcome you in this season.


Thank you so much for my birthday blessings! I appreciate you so much...God bless you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 25, 2012)

Laela said:


> You're so welcome, dear...and I see that gorgeous cake didn't show...
> 
> Here's another cake! lol


Oh sis...I love it!  Thank you so much...it is perfect!  Love you girlie!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 25, 2012)

auparavant said:


> A belated but sincere...."Happy Birthday" to you.


 Thank you so much for wishing me a Happy Birthday!  It means so much to me...God bless you!


----------



## BrandNew (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm late but belated birthday greetings to you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 25, 2012)

delitefulmane said:


> AWWW IM LATE!!  HOPE YOUR BIRTHDAY WAS WONDERFUL!! HAPPY BELATED & WISH YOU MANY MORE!!


Awes...you are not late but right on time!  Thank you so much for wishing me a Happy Birthday!  It means so much to me! God Bless you, always!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 25, 2012)

january noir said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you so much!


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you so much!



I am late but I still wish you a Happy Birthday.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 25, 2012)

BrandNew said:


> I'm late but belated birthday greetings to you!


You are not late but on time!  Thank you so much for wishing me a Happy Birthday!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 25, 2012)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I am late but I still wish you a Happy Birthday.
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


Thank you so much for the Birthday BLESSINGS!


----------



## PatTodd (Nov 25, 2012)

Happy birthday sis!!! Hope you had a wonderful day - you deserve it!!!!


----------



## pebbles (Nov 25, 2012)

Awww, Happy Belated Birthday, sis! I hope you had a wonderful birthday!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 27, 2012)

PatTodd said:


> Happy birthday sis!!! Hope you had a wonderful day - you deserve it!!!!


Thanks, sis...I had a great time!



pebbles said:


> Awww, Happy Belated Birthday, sis! I hope you had a wonderful birthday!


Thanks sis...I had a great time!

Love you both!


----------

